# [HowTo] Brancher une Freebox HD derrière un routeur gentoo

## BVR

Bonjour à tous,

Ca fait plusieurs semaines que je galère à trouver comment brancher cette *** de freebox HD sur mon réseau local en utilisant des boîtiers CPL, avec une freebox ADSL en mode modem transparent et un routeur gentoo.

J'ai finalement réussi à trouver la solution, tout fonctionne impec  :Smile: 

Pour arriver à mes fins, je me suis servi notamment de ce site, du fichier /etc/conf.d/net.example et du man vconfig.

Voici donc la démarche à suivre si vous souhaitez insérer votre freebox HD sur votre réseau local, derrière un routeur gentoo.

I. Configuration de départ (bloquante)

On a le schéma réseau suivant:

```
Internet ---- Freebox ADSL ---- [eth1] routeur Gentoo [eth0] ---- switch

            mode transparent                                         |---- pc relié par câble

                                                                     |---- adaptateur CPL (alimentant 4 pc)

                                                                     |---- freebox HD (bloque sur l'étape "RESEAU")

```

Le routeur Gentoo sert également de serveur DNS et DHCP pour le réseau local.

Dans cette configuration, la freebox HD bloque à l'étape 2 de son initialisation, l'étape "RESEAU". 

II. Bilan de recherches sur le net

La freebox HD et la freebox ADSL communiquent à travers un VLAN distinct du réseau principal, le VLAN 100.

 *Quote:*   

> si ca interesse quelqu'un, la box adsl à une adresse ip 192.168.27.14 et la box HD 192.168.27.1 ^^

 

 (source)

Comment alors configurer ce VLAN sur notre routeur gentoo afin qu'il laisse communiquer les 2 boîtiers ensemble?

III. Schéma réseau final

Tout d'abord, j'ai essayé de configurer un "vlan 1" pour mon réseau local, puis un "vlan 100" pour les box, laissez tomber, ça m'a coupé le net   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Après moults essais, voici le schéma réseau final:

```
Internet ---- Freebox ADSL toujours en mode transparent

                    |---- [eth1] routeur Gentoo [eth0]               ---- switch

                    |---- [eth1.100] -bridge transparent- [eth0.100]        |---- pc relié par câble

                                                                            |---- adaptateur CPL (alimentant 4 pc)

                                                                            |---- freebox HD (bloque sur l'étape "RESEAU")

```

En gros, il faut rajouter sur le routeur deux interfaces virtuelles eth1.100 et eth0.100, et les bridger de façon transparente, sans toucher au reste de la configuration du réseau ni aux branchements de câbles   :Very Happy: 

III. Pré-requis

Afin de mettre en place les vlans, vous aurez besoin du paquet net-misc/vconfig

Pour le pont réseau, il s'agit du paquet net-misc/bridge-utils

Evidemment, il vous faut avoir activé le support des VLANS 802.1Q et du bridge dans le noyau:

```

[*] Networking support --->

          Networking options --->

               <*> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging

               <*> 802.1Q VLAN Support 

```

Perso, je les ai mis en dur, mais il est possible de les compiler sous forme de module (module bridge et 8021q).

Si vous les compilez sous forme de modules, pensez à les ajouter au démarrage de la machine (# nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 et ajouter bridge et 8021q)

IV. Configuration

Afin de modifier notre configuration, nous allons maintenant éditer le fichier /etc/conf.d/net .

Voici ce que vous devez y mettre:

```
# Architecture du réseau:

#

#   Internet ----- Freebox ADSL ---- eth1(dhcp)-gentoo-eth0(statique)

#                        |-- reseau standard - dhcp - autres machines du reseau

#                        |-- vlan 100 - dhcp - Freebox HD

#

# Declaration des VLANs

   vlans_eth0="100"

   vlans_eth1="100"

# Nommage des vlan du type config_ethX_Y

   vconfig_eth0=( "set_name_type DEV_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" )

   vconfig_eth1=( "set_name_type DEV_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" )

# Configuration du reseau local standard

   config_eth0=( "192.168.10.1 broadcast 192.168.10.255 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

   config_eth1=( "dhcp")

   dns_domain_eth1=( "mydomain.com")

   dns_servers_eth0=( "192.168.10.1")

   dns_domain_eth0=( "mydomain.com")

   dns_domain_lo=( "mydomain.com")

# Bridge du vlan 100 entre les 2 interfaces pour la freebox HD

   config_eth0_100=( "null")

   config_eth1_100=( "null")

   bridge_br0="eth0.100 eth1.100"

   config_br0=( "null")

   RC_NEED_br0="net.eth0 net.eth1"

```

Pensez à remplacer eth0, eth1 et mydomain.com par vos propres valeurs  :Wink: 

Il ne vous reste plus qu'à sauvegarder (Ctrl-O, Enter, Ctrl-X sous nano), puis à redémarrer votre réseau:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

# /etc/init.d/eth1 stop

# ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.br0 

# rc-update add net.br0 default

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

# /etc/init.d/net.br0 start 
```

ce qui devrait vous donner à l'écran:

 *Quote:*   

> gs-bvr barth # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
> 
> * Starting eth1
> 
> *   Bringing up eth1
> ...

 

Reste plus qu'à faire démarrer les services dépendant de eth0 et eth1 automatiquement (named, tor, etc)  :Smile: 

Voilà, j'espère que ce petit HowTo sera utile à certains d'entre-vous qui comme moi se sont peut-être cassés la tête à comprendre ce qu'étaient des VLANs et des ponts réseaux et surtout comment le mettre en place sous Gentoo (c'est pas la documentation qui abonde sur le sujet  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Je suis également ouvert à toute critique constructive sur ce post, n'hésitez pas à m'aider à l'améliorer (notamment pour la dernière remarque, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé comment redémarrer mes services automatiquement)

*Note aux modérateurs: si ce sujet n'est pas à sa place/est inutile/est redondant, n'hésitez pas à prendre les mesures qui s'imposent  :Razz: 

----------

## BVR

Suite à l'activation de BaseLayout2, le script ci-dessus plante au niveau de la configuration des VLANs.

Le message d'erreur obtenu est:

 *Quote:*   

> You must convert your vconfig_ VLAN entries to vlan entries

 

Vu la superbe documentation qu'il existe sur le sujet, les seuls résultats dans Google avec ce message d'erreur pointent sur gentoo.ru, avec l'aphabet associé...

Donc, je me suis paluché un peu de doc, et il semblerait que par défaut, Gentoo nomme les interfaces de VLAN {iface}.{vlan_number}.

Il suffit donc de commenter toutes les lignes vconfig pour que ça remarche:

```
# Nommage des vlan du type config_ethX_Y

   vconfig_eth0=( "set_name_type DEV_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" )

   vconfig_eth1=( "set_name_type DEV_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" ) 
```

devient

```
# Nommage des vlan du type config_ethX_Y

#   vconfig_eth0=( "set_name_type DEV_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" )

#   vconfig_eth1=( "set_name_type DEV_PLUS_VID_NO_PAD" ) 
```

Le message d'erreur disparaît et le bridge refonctionne...

Je vais essayer de comprendre un peu mieux comment ça marche avec les nouvelles directives de configuration, je reposterai ici si je trouve...

----------

